# Firefighters save pet rabbits in La Porte County blaze



## Pipp

Posted: 6:03 PM Jan 2, 2013

*Firefighters save pet rabbits in La Porte County blaze*​
http://www.wndu.com/localnews/Firefighters-save-pet-rabbits-in-La-Porte-County-blaze-185485652.html

Three La Porte County fire departments were dispatched to a house fire late Wednesday morning.
*Reporter: *Kevin Lewis
*Email Address: *[email protected]

Three La Porte County fire departments were dispatched to a house fire late Wednesday morning.
Shortly after 11 a.m. CST, 911 operators received the first emergency call reporting the blaze on Severe Rd., just east of County Road 100 West.
According to NewsCenter 16 viewer Mike Kellems, the fire started in the home's attached two-car garage before quickly spreading to the rest of the ranch style house.
Luckily the family escape uninjured, but wasn't able to grab its two pet rabbits. Kellems says an off-duty La Porte County deputy ran into the home and rescued both rabbits before fire crews arrived. Both pets are doing well.
Roughly 30 minutes after the fire broke-out, crews from Center, Springfield and Kankakee Township extinguished the flames.​


----------



## Imbrium

I'm so glad the rabbits were saved!


----------



## whitelop

:yeahthat: How great of that guy to save them!


----------



## MiserySmith

Yay! A lot of people wouldn't do that. That's great.


----------



## dungeonbunnies

Makes me want to send that fire dept a thank you card!


----------



## LakeCondo

I imagine the rabbits weren't free-range or they couldn't have been caught & saved.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:yahoo:


----------



## luvthempigs

I love hearing stories where pets are rescued instead of being left behind.


----------



## Blue eyes

LakeCondo said:


> I imagine the rabbits weren't free-range or they couldn't have been caught & saved.



The same thought occurred to me. I started wondering what would happen to my rabbits if the same thing happened here. Hmmm...

Glad they rescued the buns!


----------



## Julie Bunny

LakeCondo said:


> I imagine the rabbits weren't free-range or they couldn't have been caught & saved.



That is a great story. My husband taught Julie to come running to him when he whistles. He whistles when she is off somewhere then gives her a treat when she comes. She will come at a hundred miles an hour where ever she is even if sound asleep. She is really into food but I think that you can do this with any rabbit.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yay!!! . Firemen are the true heros!


----------

